# Busco esquema de filtro de 2 vias para bafle



## ballesss (Ago 7, 2008)

Pues eso, era para pediros un esquema para hacer un filtro de 2 vias para unos bafles BOSE que me he encontrado y estoy reparando.
La idea era que el filtro separase por un lado los graves y por otro los medios y agudos, ya que los 2 altavoces que tienen los bafles son iguales.

Si puede ser (aunque esto es menos necesario) que sea algo sencillo, ya que mis conocimientos teóriocos de electronica son muy básicos. Con esto quiero decir que no busco nada de una altisima calidad, con que funcione me sirve.

No se que mas datos aportar, si hace falta algo mas me lo decis.

Gracias y un saludo a todos


----------



## juanma (Ago 7, 2008)

Bienvenido!

Eso que buscas esta en "Elementos de salida", por aca vas a encontrar preamplificador, equealizadores, etc.

Te paso el link del post que hablan del divisor:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about14763.html

Igualmente date una vuelta por:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/forum-27.html
Ahi te salen todos los temas.

Mientras mas datos pongas, va a ser mas facil conseguir lo que necesitas. Por ej, potencia, impedancia, fotos, etc, todo suma.
Igualmente usa el buscador del foro, es muy util.

Saludos


----------



## ballesss (Ago 7, 2008)

juanma dijo:
			
		

> Bienvenido!
> 
> Eso que buscas esta en "Elementos de salida", por aca vas a encontrar preamplificador, equealizadores, etc.
> 
> ...



Gracias, pero lo que tu me pones es para uno de 3 vias y yo quiero uno de 2,  un woofer para los graves y otro para los medios y agudos.
El buscador no me puso nada :S (de todas maneras, no estoy muy seguro de que palabras claves poner)

Mañana pongo las fotos y mas especificaciones 

PD: Yo pensaba que era antes cuando puse esto en mal lugar, asi que si está mal huvicado, que me lo muevan, por favor.

Un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 7, 2008)

Aqui te dice como calcularlo

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/filtros_pasivos/filtrospasivos.html#problema_filtros


----------



## ska_gatotw (Ago 7, 2008)

ballesss dijo:
			
		

> Gracias, pero lo que tu me pones es para uno de 3 vias y yo quiero uno de 2,  un woofer para los graves y otro para los medios y agudos.
> El buscador no me puso nada :S (de todas maneras, no estoy muy seguro de que palabras claves poner)
> 
> Mañana pongo las fotos y mas especificaciones
> ...



Un woofer para graves y otro igual para medios-agudos?

No es la configuración mas adecuada, te conviene dejarlos directos uno a cada canal y mejor si fueran de rango extendido.
Si necesitas mas agudos, ya vas a tener que comprar un driver y armar el correspondiente filtro, ahí si que vas a encontrar mejores respuestas en el buscador y en este mismo topic.

saludos!


----------



## ballesss (Ago 8, 2008)

ska_gatotw dijo:
			
		

> Un woofer para graves y otro igual para medios-agudos?
> 
> No es la configuración mas adecuada, te conviene dejarlos directos uno a cada canal y mejor si fueran de rango extendido.
> Si necesitas mas agudos, ya vas a tener que comprar un driver y armar el correspondiente filtro, ahí si que vas a encontrar mejores respuestas en el buscador y en este mismo topic.
> ...



Son unos bafles BOSE y el modelo original venía asi...

Pero como están estropeados, tengo que sustiuir un woofer y quedaría de la siguiente manera:

Atavoz BOSE de 50W y 6ohm

http://img295.imageshack.us/my.php?image=08082008024vm5.jpg


Atavoz AIWA no se cuatos W (menos que el otro) y 6ohm

http://img168.imageshack.us/my.php?image=08082008025bj4.jpg

Los bafles no tienen tweater, y son demasiado gruesos como para agujerearlos y ponerles uno.

Si es mejor ponerlos directamente sin filtro, cómo devería conectarlos?

Un saludo


----------

